# big male coyote (pics)



## bl00dtrail (Jan 21, 2005)

I had planned on driving an hour and a half this morning and try out a new spot, but I awoke to find out there were wind gusts of 23 mph+...... so I debated whether or not to go out at all........ I decided "if i'm not going to shoot something i'd rather drive 20 minutes to not shoot something"

so i went to my first spot and saw nothing. I went to my second spot and decided to just use mouth calls...... After calling for 45 minutes (off and on) with my "Haastyl Cottontail" call, I looked up and he was there........ I think the wind made it hard for him to locate the sound so he kept looking around.... I lined him up at 80 yards with my .243 and ruined his morning!



















I put him on the scale that I use to weigh deer...... 44lbs!!!


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

nice big boy u got I wish I can go and hunt them :sniper:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Nice work 
He didn't have female with him?


----------



## bl00dtrail (Jan 21, 2005)

Brad.T said:


> Nice work
> He didn't have female with him?


not that I saw....? I was curious about that too..... and Ki-Yi'd for another 5 minutes before collecting?


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

You would certtainly think that he would have a female with him unless she is real close to birth or has already had pups and is in the den.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice One :beer:


----------

